# Fluoroscopic Guidance - I am getting conflicting information



## MTrujillo (Jan 27, 2011)

I am getting conflicting information.  Can I bill 64483 with 77003??
Claim was denied, saying 64483 inclusive of 77003, but research shows I can bill the two together.  Can anyone help answer this?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2011)

64483 actually states Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steriod, transforaminal epidural, WITH IMGAING GUIDANCE (FLUROSCOPY OR ct ); lumbar or sacral, single level
so the two can not be billed together


----------



## diann (Jan 28, 2011)

Depends on what your date of service is.  If it was after January 01/2011, then no you can't bill separately for the fluoroscopy, but if it was prior than it can be....check with your payor too.
Thanks
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------



## crabby1 (Jan 29, 2011)

diann said:


> Depends on what your date of service is.  If it was after January 01/2011, then no you can't bill separately for the fluoroscopy, but if it was prior than it can be....check with your payor too.
> Thanks
> Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H



I agree with Diane that you canot bill for those seperately. The revised text  states "Imaging guidance(fluoroscopy or CT) and any injection of contrast are inclusive components of 64479-64484.
Paula Johnson CPC


----------

